# Value Electronics 2015 TV Shootout evaluation event



## Robert Zohn

The mother of all TV Shootouts is heating up as the world's best TVs for 2015 begin to arrive at Value Electronics

The latest and best full array QDOT vs OLED and not just any old LCD/LED, like Sony's well respected tried and true TRILUMINOS™, Samsung's new full array Nano Crystal, LG's 2015 Nano Spectrum, Sharp's Beyond 4K, the LC-70UH30U also comes equipped with SPECTROS™ locally dimmed QDOT technology all in one room against LG's 2015 4K OLED,65EG9600 and the flat 4K OLED EF9500.

Here's a close up of Samsung's UN65JS9500 next to LG's 77EG9700 OLED o our TV Shootout wall.










And here's one of the entire TV Shootout wall.










More images here.

Let the games begin and enjoy!

-Robert


----------



## B- one

Nice looking group of displays! I like the shot of the tomatoes the best.


----------



## mechman

I'm intrigued to see how Quantum Dot will hold up. :T


----------



## wenlusge

Nice looking group of displays! I like the shot of the tomatoes the best.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Heirloom Tomatos across the wall! Click on the yellow bar above the image for a better view.

-Robert


----------



## mankite

Had a date been set for the event?


----------



## Robert Zohn

No exact date, but likely a little later than the 10 previous years, which have ranged from early June to late August. 

This year we'd like to include all of the highly anticipated 2015 TVs and some late arrivals we're likely to hold out for are LG's flat OLED, Sony's 75X940C and Sharp's Beyond 4K TV that boasts there newly developed 12bit IGZO panel with 66 billion pixels, BT2020 and P3, DCI capable and of course full array locally dimmed. 

This will be a serious heavyweight championship battle of very worthy full array locally dimmed displays and LGs flat and curved OLED TVs; all will be in the large screen UHD class.

-Robert


----------



## sycore

At the shootout, will you be showing native 4K HDR vs regular 4K? Also, what is the display over the 77" OLED at the very top? Thanks


----------



## JimShaw

sycore said:


> At the shootout, will you be showing native 4K HDR vs regular 4K? Also, what is the display over the 77" OLED at the very top? Thanks


Guessing, I would say possibly the Samsung 64F8500. But I have been completely wrong before


----------



## sycore

JimShaw said:


> Guessing, I would say possibly the Samsung 64F8500. But I have been completely wrong before


I think it might be the Panasonic. Pretty sad if it is the F8500. A $3K 1080p plasma still looking better than $10K LCDs and OLEDs.


----------



## JimShaw

sycore said:


> I think it might be the Panasonic. Pretty sad if it is the F8500. A $3K 1080p plasma still looking better than $10K LCDs and OLEDs.


Why possibly the F8500 is because that was the position the F8500 held during the 2014 ShootOut. As shown in the below photo from the 2014 ShootOut taken off Value Electronic's website.

Also, because it tied with LG's 55" OLED in 2014, it needs to be hanging around to inter the 2015 ShootOut.



















But the best person to ask would be Robert 


m


----------



## sheshechic

Robert, can you say if the date will be soon? Like this summer?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Okay here's the scoop. I just signed on to have our 11th Annual 2015 Flat Panel TV Shootout evaluation event at CE Week in NYC on Wednesday, June 24 and Thursday June 25, 2015. The official press release and more information on the event is on my website and posted on CE Week's website.

The TVs that made the cut to be included in the 2015 TV Shootout are:


LG's 65EG9600 OLED
Panasonic's TC-65CX850U, Back-lit
Samsung's UN78JS9500, Back-lit
Sony's XBR-75X940C, Back-lit

Like CES and CEDIA, CE Week is a Trade Only show. But, as part of our deal we are offering any a/v forum member free access to CE Week exhibits, Mark Waldrep's Hi Res Surround sound demo and our 2015 TV Shootout at no charge and with a special VIP advance registration. If you are interested in taking advantage of this no charge VIP courtesy entrance to this well respected CE trade only convention just email me at [email protected] All I need is an email with your full name, address, cell phone and email address and you will be pre-registered with a badge ready to p/u with your photo ID. 

In honor of the TVs that were chosen for the event we are putting them on sale. I just listed Samsung's JS9500 series with a special TV Shootout offer. For example the 78" flagship JS9500 was $15k, now *$9,848* and an extra discount on any of Samsung's curved soundbars.

Hope to see many of you at CE Week!

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw

Robert

Are you going to stream this year?




JimShaw


----------



## Robert Zohn

Yes we are planning on streaming the event live, but not for you as I'm hoping you will participate in person. 

-Robert


----------



## gorb

Awesome. I always look forward to reading about your shootouts even though I've got no money for a tv. Been using the same old 46" sharp for the last 6 years+


----------



## NYPete

Sounds really great. Can't wait. I'll be emailing you Robert. I think having 4 TVs, and maybe last years winners, I don't know if that is the plan, will actually make the event more manageable. It was great seeing so many large TVs last year, but it made it a little awkward, especially the 110" curved Samsung.

Robert, some of the TVs in the shootout will be capable of showing HDR content. After hearing from Joe Kane on HDR's potential, I am excited to see some HDR. I know content may be hard to come by, but is there any possibility of getting some HDR content from your industry contacts to show off these magnificent TVs, even if not part of the actual competition?raying:


----------



## JimShaw

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes we are planning on streaming the event live, but not for you as I'm hoping you will participate in person.
> 
> -Robert


It was estimated that the ShootOut was going to be in August. That is what I was gearing up for. Being that it is on a short notice and only a little over two weeks away, I won't be able to get there. But soooo glad that you are going to stream.

I see you have a 64F8500 in your family room and a 65EG9600 in your den. If you were to pick one of the two to live with and your concern was PQ, of the two which would you choose?


----------



## JimShaw

Robert Zohn said:


> Yes we are planning on streaming the event live, but not for you as I'm hoping you will participate in person.
> 
> -Robert


Ok, Robert

You got me thinking

What is the nearest airport that one would fly in from California?


----------



## Robert Zohn

Jim, On the NY end Newark or JFK is best for non stop flights from many of the CA airports. LGA is the smallest and easiest to get in and out of, but Newark and JFK have many non stop flights from many CA cities and on many carriers.

NYC is beautiful in late June and I hope you and your wife will make it a memorable NYC early summer vacation here.

-Robert


----------



## JimShaw

Robert Zohn said:


> Jim, On the NY end Newark or JFK is best for non stop flights from many of the CA airports. LGA is the smallest and easiest to get in and out of, but Newark and JFK have many non stop flights from many CA cities and on many carriers.
> 
> NYC is beautiful in late June and I hope you and your wife will make it a memorable NYC early summer vacation here.
> 
> -Robert


Robert

I thank you for the info. 

I would be flying in alone just to attend the ShootOut. If all works out, I would fly in on the 23rd, attend CE the 24th and 25th then fly back home that night.

I'll have to see how it would work out. The only other spot I would like to see would be your store.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks Jim. 

-Robert


----------



## mechman

Wow that snuck up quick! Can't wait to watch Robert! :T


----------



## Robert Zohn

NYPete, thanks for emailing me your registration request! 

Joe Kane is sharing the TV Shootout room with us to demonstrate and present on HDR. Mark Waldrep, President of AIX Records s also demonstrating Hi-Res Surround sound in the TV shootout room.

Your VIP courtesy pass/badge gets you access to all three events in the TV shootout room as well as the full CE manufacturers exhibits.

Look forward to seeing you at CE Week and our 2015 TV Shootout!

-Robert



NYPete said:


> Sounds really great. Can't wait. I'll be emailing you Robert. I think having 4 TVs, and maybe last years winners, I don't know if that is the plan, will actually make the event more manageable. It was great seeing so many large TVs last year, but it made it a little awkward, especially the 110" curved Samsung.
> 
> Robert, some of the TVs in the shootout will be capable of showing HDR content. After hearing from Joe Kane on HDR's potential, I am excited to see some HDR. I know content may be hard to come by, but is there any possibility of getting some HDR content from your industry contacts to show off these magnificent TVs, even if not part of the actual competition?raying:


----------



## Robert Zohn

I have some free VIP passes/badges still available. Just email me with you name and I'll take care of the registration and have your badge pre-printed ready for p/u at the registration desk. Photo ID required for badge p/u.

Hope to see many of my forum friends at CE Week NYC and our 11th annual 2015 Flat Panel TV Shootout.

-Robert


----------



## dsskid

Once again, a first class event. Thanks for extending me the privilege of attending.


----------



## Robert Zohn

Thanks John! Very happy you were able to attend our 11th annual 2015 Flat Panel TV Shootout.

-Robert


----------



## NYPete

Thanks again Robert for holding this great event, and inviting me. I enjoyed it as always. It was a little different being at CE Week instead of VE, but it worked. The room was very spacious and easy for people to get up and walk around, and being in the basement, with the black curtains, it was sufficiently dark. Of course, it wasn't quite as homey as when it is at the store. Even though some sessions went over time, it was positively speedy compared to some past shootouts, which is good for keeping on time and making progress, but misses some of the discussion by the calibrators and extended discussions of each set. Tradeoffs.

In past years, you had mentioned the possibility of doing a second shootout later in the year when some of the later flagships are out to compare with the best TVs in the early part of the year. I wonder if you have given any thought to that this year, with the Sharp flagship supposed to come out soon, and the perennially promised Vizio Reference series with FALD and Dolby Vision HDR supposed to make its debut before the end of the year. And I believe Panasonic has its top TV coming later in the year that is supposed to be a higher model than the CX850 that was at the shootout. Would be interesting, and would have the benefits of the shootout at CE Week, plus the benefits of the shootout at the store. I know it's a big undertaking, and crazy to do, but I wouldn't have mentioned it if you didn't float the idea of a later shootout in years past.

As always, it was good to see and your daughters at the shootout. I hope Wendy was attending to business at the store and couldn't be at the shootout for that reason, and she is doing well.


----------

